# My 74 model



## eleavitt (Jul 27, 2008)

I just finished getting my bike ready for the road. I bought this bike in ninth grade in Fort Washington Md. Rode the hell out of it until I got my drivers licence. It was a low end model. All I could afford at the time. I worked for parts at the bike shop where I bought it and quickly started replacing / upgrading stuff all during 1974. Dura Ace brakes. Replaced the front campy derailer with a Suntour cyclone because it was rated as being faster at the time. Wish I had kepty the campy. It still has the stock front crank set which bugs me. Tubular rims and the stock handle bars. So the bike has pretty much been in storage for 30 + years. The spokes were rusted so I decided to get the wheels rebuilt. My rear cluster had become one with the hub. The shop twisted the campy hub in half trying to get it off. I had them install a Phil Wood hub in place of it. Alway's heard good things about them back in 74. I started riding on cotton sew ups back then and fixed a lot of flats. Moved up to silk tubulars and flats really came less often but still fixed a few of them. Wow have tires come a long way since then. I put a set of Continental Gatorskin's on it for starters. Man! I did some research on tires. Mind boggeling. Everybody seems to have the best tire. Always used tape to install them so stuck with it this time also. The gluing process seems so over kill. I'm real happy with the way it turned out. My first test ride up and down the street to test everything felt real good. The bike is solid and responsive. It's always better to look good then to feel good. And it does.


----------



## eleavitt (Jul 27, 2008)

*My 74*

I bought it in 74 but the rear derailer and both rims are dated 73. Rims are dated June 73. Anybody know when these bikes started production?


----------

